# Do VW dealers service Audi cars..????



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

the car is a 2008 Audi TT 2.0t FSI 

the reason i ask is the VW dealer that serviced my passats and other VW is 15mins away.. and the closest Audi dealer is about 35mins so dropping the car off and getting a ride home might be a problem.. also the pick up of the car.. my car has been running rough for sometime.. misfiring with some hesitation.. yesterday i installed a CAI and notice it was making a loud noise at boost up and not normal spooling it sounded like the air was being pulled from a straw but no codes came up.. 

since the misfiring started.. i have done coils, plugs, PCV fix, valve cover gasket and today i pulled my DV and it looked fine.. and with the rough idle, misfiring and hesitation no code ever came up.. 

until today a code for low voltage and something about the throttle body flapper.. all service departments are closed so i have to wait til tomorrow to find out unless someone can tell me here.. when i went to pick up my oil filter they said they couldn't look up audi parts i needed VW vin number even tho this is the same motor i had in my 07 passat.. 

so can anyone answer that question can a VW dealer that doesn't sell audi service an Audi car.. 

thanks..


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

to answer the question yes.. 

a VW dealer that doesn't sell audi will service you out of warrenty car.. if you are still in warrenty they will not service the car.. 

now my problem is i have been calling the audi dealer all mourning to set up a appointment and not getting a answer or call back..


----------



## BelmontRS (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Depends on the dealer. The One we have here will not take anything but VW's


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Most, if not all will. :beer::beer:


----------

